# EMT-T schools



## jhickey304 (May 23, 2013)

What is a good EMT-T school. I am a full-time leo and a emt-b. Someone at the department I work at and have for years being both thought the swat team needed a emt on the team. So it kinda got put on me and I got to try and figure this out any help be greatly appreciated.


----------



## troymclure (May 23, 2013)

warrior school offers a 5 day tactical emt course.

https://warriorschool.com/courses/medical-training/tactical-emt-course-5-days/


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 23, 2013)

TacticalMedicine.Com


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2013)

Search TCCC.


----------

